# Songbird Music in bankruptcy



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

http://songbirdmusic.com/

website says sales will be announced starting Thurs [but which week?]

This is interesting. Both Songbird and Capsule charge very high prices for their merchandise. I guess this will come as good news for Capsule, however the high prices might be their downfall too???


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Being discussed in this thread already:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9584


----------

